# I hate.....



## Tatelina (Jan 3, 2007)

-people who lie
-poverty and inequality
-not being motivated
-people chewing with their mouths open


Feel free to make your own list! What do you hate?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 3, 2007)

people who dwell on negatives such as things they hate........
ur cool tho


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 3, 2007)

Hahahahaha Nice.
I also hate people who complain about things that they can change.

Unfortunately, these things that I am but momentarily dwelling on, I cannot change.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate low life dead beats that sit on their a#$& all day and do nothing. I work and pay taxes so they can do it. [Deleted]


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, and people that chew with their mouth open really bugs me too.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 3, 2007)

Tyre kickers.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 3, 2007)

John Howard
George Bush
People who force their beliefs on others(yes that includes work Craig)
Ticks
The self waste of lives
Societys way of using Shame to make people conform
War
Fire Ants


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate people who complain about stuff they can change but juts whinge until someone elso does it for them


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

Hyperchondriacs
People who torture animals (like those [deleted] that killed the penguins)
Theives

A thing I dislike is the actual use of the word hate - which is a very strong word - but people use it quite loosely meaning there's no other strong word to put in its place - so the above I have an adversion too


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 3, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> I hate low life dead beats that sit on their a#$& all day and do nothing. I work and pay taxes so they can do it.



amen to that!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 3, 2007)

people that enjoy the down fall of others.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 3, 2007)

people that have NO common sense!!!!
there is too many in the world we live in today!


----------



## FAY (Jan 3, 2007)

People who continually sniff....and won't blow their nose!!!!
Any cruelty in any way shape or form!
No manners!
Liars!
People who won't get off their bottoms and don't do anything and then begrudge you 'cause they think that you have more than them!
No sense of humour!
hehe and me for getting conned into whingeing!!
oh and people who are dishonest and deceive others!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> People who continually sniff....and won't blow their nose!!!!



Hey - just a side note to that one, not a pick at you (scuse the pun) hehe... I went to an ENT specialist when I was younger for an alternative to tonsilectemy... Anyhow, the one thing he said to me is "It's better and healthier to sniff than to blow because the infected fragments are removed by sniffing and often when blowing the infected fragments remain in your sinuses"

However - I also have a dislike to those sniffers... Especially those who do it while smoking! 99.9% of the time the snuffley nose is caused by the smoking!


----------



## Hetty (Jan 3, 2007)

Injustice - things that are just plain wrong and nothing is done about them. eg: Cotton farms in Australia, and Raymond Hoser.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 3, 2007)

Talking about sniffling... 

I DISPISE (!!!!) people who clip their nails on public transport.

Personal hygiene is for the privacy of your own home!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 3, 2007)

That guy that has a show on animal planet.. cant think of his name.
I cant stand it when people cut me off or talk over the top of me when im talking.
Will have a think & post more later


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2007)

people that are in a mad rush to build their own personal [deleted] zoo in their home and buy a new snake or lizard every other day without taking the time to enjoy and alott time to taking care of the first snake they got when they joined the hobby all of 3 weeks ago.

People that fail to have empathy for others (oh the irony) and their situations


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL says the guy whose name comes from a film about a neo nazi in a skinhead clan


----------



## nightowl (Jan 3, 2007)

People that put their sprinklers on for hours knowing full well we have stuff all water and restrictions are in place (in our area). They say "we pay water rates, so we can use as much as we like".....I say "let's stick a hose in your mouth and keep filling until the water flows from your butt!"

ahhhh....I feel better now


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

Intolerance.
Bigotry.
Sheep.
Auto Replies to email.
People that want a magic button.
Butt throwers.
Birds in cages.
Nail biters.
Lazy Employees.
Microsoft Office.
Dodgy Contractors.
Destruction of old growth forests.
50 kmh zones.
70 kmh zones.
Outlook Express.
The loss of the unrestricted speed zone in the NT before I got a chance to try it out.
Bandwagons.
Irresponsible pet owners.

and CATS!!

Hmm. What was my first one again?

IsK

P.S. One more - Sliding Glass doors on Reptile enclosures.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 3, 2007)

Butt Throwers?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep. Definitely! Horrible creatures they are.

IsK


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah, those guys are jerks. Butt catchers on the other hand....


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Sliding Glass doors on Reptile enclosures.???? why


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 3, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I DISPISE (!!!!) people who clip their nails on public transport.
> 
> !!




Or worse still sitting at a bus stop with one of those strangers that won't shut up and they ask if you have a pair of nail clippers they can borrow!!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Or worse still sitting at a bus stop with one of those strangers that won't shut up and they ask if you have a pair of nail clippers they can borrow!!



So you don't like sharing?


IsK


----------



## troynlesa (Jan 3, 2007)

Carnie Folk...small hands..smell like cabbage!!!


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate nothing. As part of my new year resolution i have decided to become a better person and stop worrying about all the bad bits i cant control, lose weight, tone up and generally be a happy calm relaxed person that doesnt stress about the things i cant control.


----------



## westaussie (Jan 3, 2007)

when the topping falls off my pizza


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hey - just a side note to that one, not a pick at you (scuse the pun) hehe... I went to an ENT specialist when I was younger for an alternative to tonsilectemy... Anyhow, the one thing he said to me is "It's better and healthier to sniff than to blow because the infected fragments are removed by sniffing and often when blowing the infected fragments remain in your sinuses"
> 
> However - I also have a dislike to those sniffers... Especially those who do it while smoking! 99.9% of the time the snuffley nose is caused by the smoking!



Isn't it funny how two doctors can have very different opinions. So who do you believe? My 10 year old daughter had a tonsilectomy when she was 5. ENT specialist said I had to make her blow her nose 15 times every time she sniffed, to try and get her out of the habit of sniffing.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

6ftpythonsgirl said:


> Sliding Glass doors on Reptile enclosures.???? why



Why not?

Seems they cause a bit of grief. I don't think there has been a week gone by since I joined here that someone hasn't had a problem because of them. Look at R.I.P. Vespa

IsK


----------



## steve6610 (Jan 3, 2007)

i hate nothing and nobody apart from people who think they are better then others, this includes those that think ALL people who aren't working are lazy lay abouts, some times those people really want to work and can't, but saying that, i do agree there are lots that don't want to work, just isn't fair putting them all together..............


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 3, 2007)

Isk, what you got against sheep? lol

mothers that think the world revolves around them as soon as they have a baby and refuse to make any effort to move out of your way while you're trying to push a trolley with a dogdy wheel, stacked to the ceiling with groceries through the 10 cm gap they have kindly provided you with while they talk loudly on their mobile phone about babies first poo...... (then they get insulted when you finally bang your trolley into their $2000 4WD go anywhere, do anything pram after waiting for 2 minutes to get past) 

Waiting in lines. Now I understand that sometimes you have to wait, but its the waiting in a line 30 people long at the bank while one person serves and the 8 other people behind the counter stuff their faces with chocolate cake. Now had they offered me cake, maybe I wouldnt have put in that complaint to head office, however the following week service had greatly improved  (the first time Ive ever complained about anything! Turns out complaining about poor service sometimes does some good!)

Rude people

Now the idea of someone trimming their nails in public is just plain gross!!

Cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't like waiting for ppl that don't turn up, or they say they're gonna ring and they don't. 
I hate postponing fun for the sake of work. 
I hate work but hate it more when I have to go without something
there's probably plenty more I can add to this list but life's too short to be sitting he trying to think of things I hate.
Cheers

Oh and I really can't stand know-it-alls that belittle other people just to big note themselves.


----------



## hornet (Jan 3, 2007)

thenothing said:


> Injustice - things that are just plain wrong and nothing is done about them. eg: Cotton farms in Australia, and Raymond Hoser.



whats wrong with cotton farms?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

Dragoness said:


> Isk, what you got against sheep?



Not the animal kind. (Don't want to upset the kiwis on here) 

The metaphor kind.

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

hornet said:


> whats wrong with cotton farms?



They use too much water and require too much pesticide.

Bring on the Hemp!!

IsK


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Seems they cause a bit of grief. I don't think there has been a week gone by since I joined here that someone hasn't had a problem because of them. Look at R.I.P. Vespa
> 
> IsK


 

oh okay, fair enough


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 3, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Not the animal kind. (Don't want to upset the kiwis on here)
> 
> The metaphor kind.
> 
> IsK


 
Arhhh, I see, I thought it was strange to hate sheep, but I guess somewhere out there is someone who does 

Cheers


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 3, 2007)

and ill add to my list

Cheese 
tomatoes
flying


Cheers


----------



## ari (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm with Sdaji

I hate tyre kickers.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

mysnakesau said:


> Isn't it funny how two doctors can have very different opinions. So who do you believe? My 10 year old daughter had a tonsilectomy when she was 5. ENT specialist said I had to make her blow her nose 15 times every time she sniffed, to try and get her out of the habit of sniffing.



I like your doctor better - my one hurt me when he proceeded to ram that pastic horseshoe shaped object up my nose to cure me... granted, it cured me, but it [deleted] well hurt during the curing time...

Isk... Go the way of NZ.. Hemp... I totally agree!!!


----------



## Magpie (Jan 3, 2007)

What the hell is a Butt Thrower?


----------



## Hetty (Jan 3, 2007)

hornet said:


> whats wrong with cotton farms?



We are a country with a drought problem, and cotton farms aren't helping. Some of the farms in Australia use more water than Sydney Harbour in one day.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> What the hell is a Butt Thrower?



Someone who throws butts.. well *duh*

If I was to guess, I would have thought cigerette butts... But, with Isk, sometimes it's hard to tell...


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Someone who throws butts.. well *duh*
> 
> If I was to guess, I would have thought cigerette butts... But, with Isk, sometimes it's hard to tell...



Ah. You know me so well.


IsK


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Ah. You know me so well.
> 
> 
> IsK



Ahh, your so see through, like looking into optically perfect glass...


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 3, 2007)

Migrants who refuse to intergrate and/or learn the language... 

note : this isnt a blanket racist statement, I dont have a problem with anybody for race, colour or creed, more so the fact that some come here because of our values, yet refuse to embrace them.


----------



## snakereef (Jan 3, 2007)

I cannot understand the conflict around the globe ,especially on the basis of RELIGION.The Middle East is an example fighting betwwen different sects of the SAME religion and the indiscriminant killing of their own innocent civilians .The human race is supposed to be civilised.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate winter - too cold. I am sure I must have been a reptile in my past life because the slightest drop in temperature has me shivering. No matter what time of the year, even in summer, after the sun goes down I shiver and need to rug up.


----------



## pixie (Jan 3, 2007)

In-laws


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hyperchondriacs


 
thats not fair!
they cant help the fact that they have a mental disability!

hate is a very strong word.

i '_hate'_:

heat,
dryness,
vast exagerations,
poverty,
cruelty, animal or human,
lies,
war,
murder,
rape,


----------



## happy_life (Jan 3, 2007)

smokers, I dont 'hate' them, but I dont like inconsiderate ones who blow it near you, and throw the butts out in my yard.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 3, 2007)

happy_life said:


> smokers, I dont 'hate' them, but I dont like inconsiderate ones who blow it near you, and throw the butts out in my yard.


 
right on!
hate their behaviour


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 3, 2007)

I HATE
seeing those poor little blue tongues squished on the side of the road after being run over by a car. Have seen heaps of them because it's summer and it breaks my heart every time.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 3, 2007)

Arguments about the definition of an intergrade versus a hybrid.

People in APS who break the Rules and then send rude and nasty PMs when we issue an infraction.



HIx


----------



## Australis (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate having to send rude and nasty PMs to MODs that issue me infractions


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 3, 2007)

he he lol australis

i also 'hate'

bigotry,
birds in cages,
unhygeinic behaviour,
RACISM!!
drug dealers,
know it alls who put people down for trying!
like in the thread snake feeding time


----------



## Peregrinus (Jan 3, 2007)

i hate useless forum threads


----------



## Lucas (Jan 3, 2007)

Bigots and people who bring hatred and fear into this world.

That and ticks. The little things love making me sick.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate ............ FULLSTOP!

I hate playa haters, but LOVE participators


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> thats not fair!
> they cant help the fact that they have a mental disability!


 (On Hypochondriacs)

I didn't mean the seriously mental illness people - that was a mistake... I do understand that... I'm talking about people who are always thinking they're sick when they're not!!! That's what I mean.. you know... someone sneezes and then they say.. oh I got the flu.. i have to go home... Please forgive me if I have insulted any real hypochondriacs who really have something wrong with them...


----------



## Jozz (Jan 3, 2007)

Cigarette smoking!!!

Water wasters, and the government for not dealing with the problem a lot earlier!!! Why is it they allow people to have dams that hold MORE water than the Sydney Harbour, and catch it before it gets into the Murray Darling System that is dying??!!! Why the frig are we growing cotton in Australia - the driest continent on earth - with this precious resource??!!! Makes me wild!!!

I could keep going on that one for a while - I won't bore you all!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, im not a hypochondriac =)

i see, 

i thought of 1 more thing i hate,

being continually told you are wrong when you have allready admitted several times that you were wrong!!!!!

read the feeding time for snake thread
(sorry for diverting ppl tatelina =) )

lol my beardie keeps jumping onto the keyboard


----------



## slim6y (Jan 3, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> being continually told you are wrong when you have allready admitted several times that you were wrong!!!!!
> 
> read the feeding time for snake thread
> (sorry for diverting ppl tatelina =) )



Did your 'friend' really feed a python roaches???


----------



## Camo (Jan 3, 2007)

I would have to say i hate doll bludgers. For god sake go and get a job its not that hard. 

Cameron


----------



## Mysnakeau (Jan 3, 2007)

What _*is*_ SUP? Short of supper?


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 3, 2007)

"Whats up".....sup


----------



## Magpie (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't hate much really, hate is far too strong a word in my opinion.
But people who blame "the government" really really tick me off.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 3, 2007)

Well they do get it very wrong sometimes. The water crisis is obviously not affecting your livelyhood? You may have a different opinion if it were Magpie?


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate meeting a really lovely guy and then finding out he has a missus.

Simone.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Did your 'friend' really feed a python roaches???


 
yes!

only hatchies, and only for a little while

now leave me alone 

:cry:


----------



## ivonavich (Jan 3, 2007)

I hate
Overcooked meat 
Light beer
People who lie (my ex esp.)
Having pocket aces and getting busted by **** pre flop hands
The habit of smoking 
Brisbane Broncos
staff that have no idea how important punctuality is....


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I don't hate much really, hate is far too strong a word in my opinion.
> But people who blame "the government" really really tick me off.


 
Agreed also when people blame all the woes of the world on the USA and protesters who protest just for the sake of protesting.

And I hate speeding fines.


----------



## rubydimond (Jan 3, 2007)

i hate......... 
the low lifes that held a meat cleaver to my fiances throat and scared the living bagebers out of her


----------



## Hetty (Jan 3, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Cigarette smoking!!!
> 
> Water wasters, and the government for not dealing with the problem a lot earlier!!! Why is it they allow people to have dams that hold MORE water than the Sydney Harbour, and catch it before it gets into the Murray Darling System that is dying??!!! Why the frig are we growing cotton in Australia - the driest continent on earth - with this precious resource??!!! Makes me wild!!!
> 
> I could keep going on that one for a while - I won't bore you all!



Another cotton farm hater


----------



## -Peter (Jan 3, 2007)

racists
people who say Im not a rascist but
people who hate others because they dont conform to standard
being asked to sign an AWA


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 15, 2007)

rubydimond said:


> i hate.........
> the low lifes that held a meat cleaver to my fiances throat and scared the living bagebers out of her



That's horrible!
Definetly warrants a hatred!

So does glandular fever...
I HATE IT! 

Also dislike:
-poor grammar (or is it grammer? ) people who don't bother to speak or type correctly.
-friends who get jealous when they should be happy for you


----------



## rooster (Mar 15, 2007)

In the interest of good mental health APS should forward the details of this thread to a good therapist....
LOL


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 15, 2007)

Icecream, cake and that nasty yellow c word stuff they pour all over them eew


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 15, 2007)

Hippies!


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oskorei said:


> Hippies!



What the Mung Beans? Or the whole shebang?

IsK


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 15, 2007)

the beans, the unwashed cloths, the protests, the winging, the lack of foot wear, the lack of eating animals.... yeah the whole shebang.

bloody hippies!!


----------



## bunnykin (Mar 15, 2007)

" ...the lack of eatting animals"

hehe


----------



## Hawk (Mar 15, 2007)

I HATE rockspiders, but I would love ten minutes alone with them .


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 15, 2007)

^^^^ = Butcher


----------



## codeth (Mar 15, 2007)

junkies


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 15, 2007)

i hate it when people slurp when they are eating cereal, etc.


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 15, 2007)

i hate this lame thread LOL
nah i hate people who think they are better than everyone else


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Poor spelling and grammar.
and people who constantly use sms speak!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 15, 2007)

i hate stupid people


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 15, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> -people chewing with their mouths open



OMG! This girl on the bus next to me was chewing her gum with her mouth open as far as it would go. After about 5 minutes I wantd to KILL her.


----------



## DiamondLIPS (Mar 16, 2007)

i hate when your mother tells you to respect anyone older then you, but noone respects you!!
i hate when your mother tells you if u see a pram or a pegers lady move out of the way ,but noone does it to you they push into the pram (hello babies have soft necks )
i hate liars 
ppl who think there better then you( there is always someone better then you but they dont brag about it)
ppl who hate cats
ppl who act and don't think
spitting yukkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## gumleaf (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been trying to think of something I hate so I can add to this thread.But I can't think of anything. I hate it when that happens


----------



## Hickson (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate old threads being resurrected and having to go through them all again to see if there's anything that needs moderating!



Hx


----------



## Bakes (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate cats,
I hate greenies,
I hate PETA
I hate people that tell me how I should live my life and what I should or shouldn't do (anti hunters fall into that category),
I hate the Y generation.....or is that the "why" generation,
I hate rap/hip hop,
I hate cats,
I hate people who speed through suburban streets while kids are out,
I also hate SMS speak and all those who use it on internet forums ( just type it out for god sake!),
I hate people who play their music in their house so loud I can hear it in my house,
AND...................I hate CATS.

Whew I glad I got that off my chest. Now......where's my rifle......here kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate cooking, cleaning (especially dishes), freezing cold days, violence, and the smell of butcher shops and fish shops


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 16, 2007)

i hate * chronic fatigue syndrome(yes you bloody ross river and glandular fever i am looking at you!)
*americanization of our culture
*people who chew with their mouthes open
*liars
*people who dont work cause they dont want to rather that because they cant.
*being sick (its so blasted booooooooring)
*people who dont take responsibility for things they do.
*people who winge about things (even simple things) but couldnt be bothered to do anything to change/fix what they're wingeing about.
*********** SCENESTERS!!!!!!! if i go to one more gig and get accosted by skanky little girls because they want me to introduce them to the bands, THERE WILL BE PAIN INVOLVED!!! 
and then the little skanks go OUTSIDE when the bands are playing (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) because they "oh like i dont really like the music..uh like its too loud like ya know?" 
AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! *mutter, rend from limb mutter grumble mutter grrr!
*sheep
*people who find it necessary to use the word "like" 50 million times in a sentence!!!! for crying out loud EXPAND YOUR VOCAB!!!!!!

........ahh sigh....that feels better


----------



## wichita (Mar 16, 2007)

Magpie said:


> What the hell is a Butt Thrower?


I think he means cigarette butt thrower.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 16, 2007)

i hate mites
i hate tire kickers
i hate people who rip you off
i hate people who lie
i hate people who own shops(antique shops) and they put there prices way to high up just for a deck chair or something, maby a ashtray made out of glass that probably belongs to some motel that he stole it from and they sell is for - $85 or something.
i hate dead beats
i hate any sought of animal cruelty
i hate myself some times , lol
i also hate my ipod, laptop, and all other technology stuff because it wont work some times
i hate......... yeah thats about it thanks guys for getting that off my chest


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Mar 16, 2007)

Hix said:


> I hate old threads being resurrected and having to go through them all again to see if there's anything that needs moderating!
> 
> 
> 
> Hx


 
HE HE HE LOL thats funny

i hate ppl not being funny...

i hate ppl not respecting me for my opinions, or because im a vegetarian

i hate finding meat in my meal

i hate hypocyriticism


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2007)

Smelly people
and even though they come under the above, greenies.


----------



## mellissa (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate working closely with people who have bad breath

I hate it when people stand too close to you in a checkout line. I move away, they move closer.

getting in a car when it's 39C and getting home before the A/C has cooled down.

people treating others badly because they are better off

and time wasters and tyre kickers

when my thongs break on a boat ramp when i'm trying to hold on to the boat so it can be loaded on a trailer

snot, poo and vomit


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2007)

I love it when people make sheep jokes, because I have never heard any of them yet... oh sorry, wrong thread, there is a "I love thread" somewhere.. might ressurect that to annoy Hix!


----------



## Lene (Mar 17, 2007)

tele-sales people who ring on a saturday...and THEN ask for my income so i can save on tax. well sorry i dont earn over $50k a year, so i cant save any money on tax. im a low income earner, and will stay struggling cos they only benefit those who earn enough not to need tax breaks. bah!


----------



## dellywatts (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate it when people roll their eyes!
I hate child abusers
I hate animal abusers
I hate being woken up
I hate olives (not the python, the food)
I hate it when people don't use their manners
phew, feels good to vent!


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate show offs


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate being forgetful.
I hate people who are judgemental. 
I hate being squeamish.


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate *people who pretend to be something they are not
*people who think they know everything
*paedophiles (i may have spelt that wrong)
*coke thats gone flat


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 17, 2007)

i hate it when you got a bogger thats stuck right up inside the far corner of your nostril and you cant get the little critter out.
and dishonesty, ie liars theives and cheats etc.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 17, 2007)

i hate nasty people


----------



## cement (Mar 17, 2007)

paranoid, judgemental people,


----------



## Timotei (Mar 17, 2007)

this thread

 sorry, had to be said. I dont mean it of course...


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate OPMV and the restriction/prices of pyhons in WA because of it


----------



## FAY (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate...well not really hate, but I don't like being with people that I can't be myself with!
Like telling dirty jokes etc as I am a bit naughty!!!!


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I hate...well not really hate, but I don't like being with people that I can't be myself with!
> Like telling dirty jokes etc as I am a bit naughty!!!!



Hahahaha! SO going to remember that! 

I hate wanting a massage and being incapable of doing it yourself.


----------



## kullafullsnake (Mar 18, 2007)

people who go ahhhhhhhm in conversation heaps geeeee i hate that


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate that people can get away with calling me a "fat pregnant thing" without ever meeting me or seeing me! Rude!


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 18, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> I hate that people can get away with calling me a "fat pregnant thing" without ever meeting me or seeing me! Rude!



How Rude. I would never say you were fat Tenni. A thing maybe, but never fat. 



IsK


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hahahaha! SO going to remember that!
> 
> I hate wanting a massage and being incapable of doing it yourself.


 
Of course you can do it yourself, but remember you'll go blind after a while


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 18, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> How Rude. I would never say you were fat Tenni. A thing maybe, but never fat.
> 
> 
> 
> IsK


LOL Isk


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 18, 2007)

poor teni, apart from having a big round belly you is quite tiny


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 18, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> Of course you can do it yourself, but remember you'll go blind after a while



hahahahahahahaha Gee thanks for the reminder. 



I hate constantly looking through the for sale threads when I have no money.


----------



## IceTime (Mar 18, 2007)

*All we need is hate doopy pe doopy do All we need is hate...*



6ftpythonsgirl said:


> I hate nothing. As part of my new year resolution i have decided to become a better person and stop worrying about all the bad bits i cant control, lose weight, tone up and generally be a happy calm relaxed person that doesnt stress about the things i cant control.



I hate everything. As a part of my new year resolution I have decided to become a bitter person who will start complaining about all the bad bits I can't control, gain weight, drink more and generally be an angry, on edge person that will try and control everyone and everything from now on. You got me! GRRRR


----------



## kullafullsnake (Mar 18, 2007)

i hate puting bread in a toaster the toast cooks u spread ur butter and jam eat the first piece, and your partner sais stop eating there is a dead toasted mouse in the toaster which ur bread would have touched geeeeeeeez i hate that


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 18, 2007)

I Hate AUSTRALIA POST!

And awww thanks Mel


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2007)

Christian do-gooders! :twisted:


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 19, 2007)

sloooooow dial-up GRRRRRRR :twisted:


----------



## chic parma (Mar 20, 2007)

I hate having to wake up at 6am monday mornings to get to uni, 
and anything that isnt a chic parma. lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate bible bashers who come to my house to preach and wont take no for an answer.
I hate them international telemarketers who try to sound aussie but dont....it craps the hell outta me :|


----------



## pythoness (Mar 21, 2007)

here here simone, i hear dat. two of my pet hates too.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 21, 2007)

i hate fundys and carnies


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Mar 21, 2007)

oh and i hate friends who say they are your best mates then backstab you and spread rumors that really gets me going....its why i tend to stick to myself  then i know I wont get stuffed around


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 21, 2007)

pythoness said:


> i hate fundys and carnies



What's a "fundys" ?

IsK


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2007)

Undies? (God, let's hope so!) :lol:


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 21, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Undies? (God, let's hope so!) :lol:



So like funny undies then?

Is that like the ones with little plastic animal faces on the front?

IsK


----------



## Carnie (Mar 21, 2007)

> i hate fundys and carnies


what's wrong with carnies?
you've hurt my feelings now


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 21, 2007)

Carnie said:


> what's wrong with carnies?
> you've hurt my feelings now



We've been sworn to secrecy.


IsK


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh no! I think she meant carnival workers  hehehe *double damn!* :lol:


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 21, 2007)

ridiculous income tax rates


----------



## noni (Mar 21, 2007)

when my boyfriend 'forgets' to flush (i'm sure he just leaves it there coz he's proud of a job well done)
doctors
caterpillars
the fact that washing up never ends
american reality tv (closely followed by aussie reality tv)
indian myna birds and pidgeons
the fact that healthy food costs five times as much as junk food
tiny bugs that i can't see
winter
the fact that grass will grow in tiny cracks in the driveway yet the front lawn is entirely dead
the band something for kate
neighbours who scream a lot (i've got one on either side)
fingernails scraping on ice *shudder*
anyone who is cruel to animals
people who can't spell

(gee this thread is cathartic, i feel great!)

oh and people who immediately think that someone who wears black is an emo or a goth. does that make most italian mamas goths? what if you're just a grub and black doesn't get dirty as easily?


----------



## chic parma (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate having to write a lot, so ill keep this short and also having to 
squash in to a train full of people (great chance to smeell everyones
BO). only kidding everyone :lol:


----------



## gillsy (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate men, suck you in then spit you out when they're finished with you.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 21, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> So like funny undies then?
> 
> Is that like the ones with little plastic animal faces on the front?
> 
> IsK


no, lol. fundys are fundamentalists, anything from bible bashers who stand in the mall and ruine my lunch on the green, to the terrorist fundys that blow things up, like themselves and others. Carnies are indeed carnival folk, who try and rip you blind and cop a feel at the same time, and all smell like some type of feacal matter, *shudders* i hate the carnival :x


----------



## koubee (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate cat's....................they smell and dose their poop.


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 21, 2007)

What do they dose their poop in?

IsK


----------



## ALLANA (Mar 21, 2007)

i hate running out of beer and the missus telling me i drink to much


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate coming home from a rough tiring day, when you're really looking forward to sitting down and relaxing with a beer in your hand...and you eagerly pounce on the fridge awaiting a crisp cold one......................and there are none left.
I hear you Allana1313!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 21, 2007)

I hateTatelina's avatar. how can that spider keep spinning and getting no where, it's just not right, i stare and stare, and still can't work it out, and now my eyes hurt


----------



## slim6y (Mar 21, 2007)

I hate not being able to word what i want to say about lesbians without firstly getting an infraction and secondly being labelled so I won't say it


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate waking up with mysterious pains that make everything uncomfortable.
I hate needing to leave my pets in the car of my (although well meaning) unexperienced mother whilst away.
I hate losing things in my room.


----------



## andyh (Mar 28, 2007)

The mongrel who stole my shopping and all my tools out of my car tonight.
hope he chokes to death on it


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate working night shifts and not being able to sleep until the sun comes up. Having 2 days off work and still not getting to sleep untill 6 in the morning. It is driving me nuts ( to put it a nice way, if I say what I really mean I think I would be kicked off).


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah Craig...I hate not being able to sleep until the sun comes up either.
My body clock is VERY out of whack right now


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 29, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Yeah Craig...I hate not being able to sleep until the sun comes up either.
> My body clock is VERY out of whack right now



It gets you to a point where you feel like your going to snap and kill everyone (well I do anyway).


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL Glad i'm not the only one


----------



## Little_Fox (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate missing hearing my alarm clock when I have actually set it for the time I need to be up


----------



## reece89 (Mar 29, 2007)

i hate cats, wild pigs,rabbits,foxes,toads etc and the sydney roosters lol


----------



## cris (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate idiots who think if someone disagrees with them its a personal attack or something with bad intent.


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 29, 2007)

cris said:


> I hate idiots who think if someone disagrees with them its a personal attack or something with bad intent.



I disagree. Why would you hurt me like this? I didn't get personal with you.

Don't call me an idiot!!

IsK


----------



## raptor (Mar 29, 2007)

People who wont fight for their rights, then whine about having none.

Oh yeah, and The English (dont flame me, my tongue's in my cheek lol)


----------



## swingonthespiral (Mar 29, 2007)

i hate when u buy a pack of mixed nuts then realise that you have picked all the cashews out.... probably shouldve just bought cashews....


----------

